# 300 AKV Points for Rent



## Joey7295

I have 300 points available for rent for $12 a point.  They have a home resort of AKV.  I additionally have 240 Vero Beach Points.  Reservations can be made at AKV and VB 11 months out and can be made at any DVC resort 7 months out.  Please keep requests over 80 points.  I have rented many times before and can provide references.


----------



## ltl engine

Would DL's Grand Californian 1 BR or 2BR be available for check in Nov 5th- check out Nov 9th. For 2 adults, 10yr old, 6 yr old and 2 yr old.  (would take a studio if that is all the have) TIA!


----------



## amazeen

Looking for 215 points for AKV 2/3-2/9 2013, 2 beroom standard view.  Can you help?


----------



## Joey7295

ltl engine said:


> Would DL's Grand Californian 1 BR or 2BR be available for check in Nov 5th- check out Nov 9th. For 2 adults, 10yr old, 6 yr old and 2 yr old.  (would take a studio if that is all the have) TIA!



Only the 11/5 in a 1BR and 11/6 in a 2Br available. Sorry


----------



## MikeTheMonster

sent you a PM......


----------



## Joey7295

amazeen said:


> Looking for 215 points for AKV 2/3-2/9 2013, 2 beroom standard view.  Can you help?



Will send PM shortly


----------



## fflmaster

Sent a PM.

Looking for a transfer of BLT points


----------



## scoobyz2312

I have sent you a PM

Sam x


----------



## litlkar

Hello

Looking for a studio Dec 2-Dec 8 for 4 ppl. 2 adults 2 children. At this point we would take any resort. We would like the BCV, I know that is probley impossible. Can you help?? 

Thanks, Karen


----------



## Madipietro

looking for BLT or VWL 11/2-11/4 (3 nights) in a studio standard view and 11/5-11/8 in a studio at the BWV or the BCV. I have done this many times and can pay any way you would like.

I have some flexibility and would really welcome and appreciate working with someone one on one to figure things out.

Thanks,
Michael
610-420-3727


----------



## WiggleWorm

Sending PM.  Looking for May 2013 AKV. Thanks!


----------



## DISNEYFOS

I need 114 BCV points for a transfer..  can you do a transfer?


----------



## jlieser

Hi!

Wondering if you have points available for Aug 2012.  I'm not 100% certain that 436 will do the job but I'm pretty sure it's right around there.  Send me a PM for contact info.

Thanks!


----------



## MansionHaunter

I am looking for a 1 bedroom at Bay Lake or the Villas of the Wilderness Lodge November 18-24th. Thank you.


----------



## Joey7295

DISNEYFOS said:


> I need 114 BCV points for a transfer..  can you do a transfer?



I don't have any BCV points, sorry



jlieser said:


> Hi!
> 
> Wondering if you have points available for Aug 2012.  I'm not 100% certain that 436 will do the job but I'm pretty sure it's right around there.  Send me a PM for contact info.
> 
> Thanks!



I can help with this.  Sent PM



MansionHaunter said:


> I am looking for a 1 bedroom at Bay Lake or the Villas of the Wilderness Lodge November 18-24th. Thank you.



No 1 BRs available anywhere, sorry



litlkar said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking for a studio Dec 2-Dec 8 for 4 ppl. 2 adults 2 children. At this point we would take any resort. We would like the BCV, I know that is probley impossible. Can you help??
> 
> Thanks, Karen



SSR is the only resort available.  Sent PM


----------



## wdwfan1

Sending you a PM


----------



## cbnsoul

Sent a PM


----------



## Oconde

I need 280 by set 23 to 29,thanks


----------



## Jenna319

Looking for a studio for 2 adults from 12/29 a 1/5. Can you tell me what resorts are available? Thank you!!


----------



## akachop

Am looking for a one bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodge for 5 nights: 8/21/12-8/26/12. Am open to a few other resorts as well.
Not sure if I have enough posts to be able to pm you 
Thanks!


----------



## Joey7295

akachop said:


> Am looking for a one bedroom at Animal Kingdom Lodge for 5 nights: 8/21/12-8/26/12. Am open to a few other resorts as well.
> Not sure if I have enough posts to be able to pm you
> Thanks!



Only SSR and OKW available


----------



## dunny131

Looking for a 3BR at OKW 1/11/13 to 1/18/13.  Dates flexible +/- on either end.  Thanks.


----------



## Joey7295

dunny131 said:


> Looking for a 3BR at OKW 1/11/13 to 1/18/13.  Dates flexible +/- on either end.  Thanks.



Sent PM


----------



## prescea

We are looking to stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge from 9/23 to 9/28, studio, value room. Do you have points available? Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyDreamer04

Will take any resort available... Looking 9/1-9/11? Let me know thanks! Studio please


----------



## plutosONLYpuppy

I am not sure of the dates (are certain dates reserved for DVC members?) I would like August 6th-10th (leaving on 10 arriving on 6) 1 bedroom Mk or Lake View at Bay Lake Tower 2 adults 1 11 year old
1st Time!!!!


----------



## boogirl80

I am looking for 1 bedroom BLT sleeping 5 for marathon weekend 2013. Check in Jan. 10th, Check out Jan. 15th.  Roughly 145 points I think.

This would be my first time renting, so hopefully you could help me throught he process if you are able.

Thanks!


----------



## ~Sam

looking for 2 bedroom Beach Club the last week in April 2013. Are any of these available for that time period?


----------



## plgit

Looking for GV at Animal Kingdom kidani or BLT for Jan 9-14. Can you help?

Thanks

Patty


----------



## Figment1990

Do you still have points? 

Are you able to book the Villas at Grand Californian? We're looking for 8/16-8/20 1 bedroom.  I think that's 232 points....


----------



## Irishlisa

Sent you a pm.


----------



## jnjm4

Hi looking for Bay Lake tower lake or MK view studio for September 9-13th- Have rented from owners in past- 2 adults

Either 68 points or 76 points

Thank you


----------



## dunny131

Just sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## ltl engine

Joey7295 said:


> Only the 11/5 in a 1BR and 11/6 in a 2Br available. Sorry



Not sure if you still have points available--I wanted to check 1 more option.  1 BR or 2 BR for check in 11/4-check out 11/8 for 4 nights .  Thanks!


----------



## Kevinwynn

I'm interested in any of the following weekends at the VGC (Villas at the Grand Californian):

June 15-17
June 22-24

July 13-15
July 20-22

Thank you.


----------



## plgit

I sent you an email.  

Patty


----------



## my_try

We need 89 points for BCV 11/20 - 11/25. Do you have any left?


----------



## yapper79

Sent you a PM about transfer...


----------



## jmondares

Looking for a 3 bedroom grand villa at either OKW (302 points) or SSR (418 points) for check in on Thursday 1/10/13 and check-out on Tuesday 1/15/13.  6 adults and 2 kids, ages 7 and 2.  No dining plan or airport transportation needed.

Please let me know if any of these resorts have availability as we're ready to book now.

Thank you, 
Joanne


----------



## Kallyg

Looking for a studio BLT for 2 adults and 7 year old, for Sept. 16-23,2012. Is anything available? Thanks!


----------



## Joey7295

jmondares said:


> Looking for a 3 bedroom grand villa at either OKW (302 points) or SSR (418 points) for check in on Thursday 1/10/13 and check-out on Tuesday 1/15/13.  6 adults and 2 kids, ages 7 and 2.  No dining plan or airport transportation needed.
> 
> Please let me know if any of these resorts have availability as we're ready to book now.
> 
> Thank you,
> Joanne





Kallyg said:


> Looking for a studio BLT for 2 adults and 7 year old, for Sept. 16-23,2012. Is anything available? Thanks!



Sent PMs to both of you


----------



## Crisgw

Need 12/8-12/16:
BLT 1 bedroom standard
AKV 1 bedroom value
AKV 1 bedroom standard
BCV 1 bedroom
BWV 1 bedroom standard

Thank you!!!!!!!!!
We are flexible with resorts (not dates) and I want to solidify something (deposit) asap to get airfare.
Thanks!


----------



## Yvie

Hi  I am currently looking to rent AKV 1 bedroom value for Dec 23-28 this year. Do you know if there are any availabilities for these dates? Would love some info!! Many thanks!


----------



## sistersuffragette

From what I hear, the only thing available is in Saratoga Springs, so I would need 57 points. Do you still have any available?


----------



## kristinebarboza

sent you a pm about points for disneyland


----------



## nkulyk

Do you any availability in a one bedroom for 7 nights, first night being 10/27/12, 10/28/12, 10/29/12, 11/2/12, or 11/3/12, any DVC resort.  Thanks


----------



## lopezyedra

Hello, I need 48 points for wilderness lodge of July 1st. Is this available. Thank You


----------



## JorgeMorales

Hi, I would like to rent 20 points for a studio...

Hi, 
I would like to rent 20 points for a studio on Animal Kingdom Villas. 
Check-in date: Tuesday, January 01, 2013	
Check-out date: Thursday, January 03, 2013 

Please let me know if you will be able to help me.

Regards,
Jorge


----------



## sheila <3 WDW

Would be interested in renting points for studio BLT MK View from 10/20-10/27 (146 points). VWL would be second choice (107 points). Please let me know.


----------



## lurker822

i am in need of 240 for this july


----------



## Lkugel

Aug 23 thru aug 31 veto beach 1 bedroom last two night animal kingdom for rent / transfer


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## dshkim

Looking to book a two bedroom suite on the above dates for 4 adults and 4 children.  Prefer the Boardwalk Villas, Beach Club Villas or Bay Lake Towers.  Thanks.


----------



## WiggleWorm

Looking for 49 points to be transferred (if AKV points) or a 60 point rental for May 2013.
Thanks!


----------



## Joey7295

dshkim said:


> Looking to book a two bedroom suite on the above dates for 4 adults and 4 children.  Prefer the Boardwalk Villas, Beach Club Villas or Bay Lake Towers.  Thanks.



Only AKV, OKW or SSR available.


----------



## Joey7295

WiggleWorm said:


> Looking for 49 points to be transferred (if AKV points) or a 60 point rental for May 2013.
> Thanks!



Sorry, I can't help with AKV that far in advance


----------



## jekjones1558

I'm looking for 272 AKV points for a February reservation.


----------



## Joey7295

jekjones1558 said:


> I'm looking for 272 AKV points for a February reservation.



Sent PM


----------



## jekjones1558

Joey7295 said:


> Sent PM



I did not get your PM.


----------



## bobmindycampbell

Do you have 51 points available for use for 4 people?
4 year old DS
8 year old DD
myself 29 
husband 34

We are looking at staying at AKV in a value studio January 8, 2013, checking out January 13, 2013. Please let me know.


----------



## Joey7295

bobmindycampbell said:


> Do you have 51 points available for use for 4 people?
> 4 year old DS
> 8 year old DD
> myself 29
> husband 34
> 
> We are looking at staying at AKV in a value studio January 8, 2013, checking out January 13, 2013. Please let me know.



Only SSR available for 66 points


----------



## shippedtosea

Hi, I was wondering if you had points available? I need 33-38

I am looking for 
AKL-Studio VA
OKW-Studio 
BWV-Studio 

for 4 adults any of these days 

Sept 27-30
Oct 4-7
Oct 11-14
Oct 19-21
Oct 26-27 
Or
Nov 1-4 

Sorry if its a lot of dates to check but I know there isn't a lot left.

Thanks!


----------



## nyrfan00

I was wondering if you could check availability from 11/6-11/9
3 Adults and 3 Children

1) BCV
2) AKV
3) BWI

Can be flexible with 2 studios or one 2BR.

thanks


----------



## strn95

I know you can't book till next week, but looking for points!  Rented before and love BLT!!! Thanks!


----------



## bluelegance29

Hi, 
    I am looking for Nov 15-Nov19 to stay at kidani or boardwalk. Dates are flexible.  It will be 2 adults and 1 child.
               Thanks


----------



## Joey7295

nyrfan00 said:


> I was wondering if you could check availability from 11/6-11/9
> 3 Adults and 3 Children
> 
> 1) BCV
> 2) AKV
> 3) BWI
> 
> Can be flexible with 2 studios or one 2BR.
> 
> thanks





strn95 said:


> I know you can't book till next week, but looking for points!  Rented before and love BLT!!! Thanks!





bluelegance29 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for Nov 15-Nov19 to stay at kidani or boardwalk. Dates are flexible.  It will be 2 adults and 1 child.
> Thanks



Sent PMs


----------



## stacieb706

Would like to rent 3 studios @ Animal Kingdom for 12/27-1/1. Can you assist with this?

Thanks!
Stacie


----------



## Violet Parr

Looking for either

10/21-10/27/2012

OR

10/28-11/3/2012

Resort preference (in order)

AKV
BLT
VWL

But we will take any available resort.  We are looking for either a studio OR a 1 bedroom.  (We'd prefer a 1 bedroom but a studio will be just fine.)

Thanks!

VP


----------



## LPersio

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like to rent 86 for a reservation in a two bed room at Saratoga Springs for Aug 1 & 2 already have July 26 thru 31 would kike to extend

Thanks Gabby 
__________________


----------



## cel_disney

Sent you a PM for VGC...


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## curlsq2

looking for studio check in sun 7-22 out on fri the 27th should be 80 points 2 adults one child 14 . thanks


----------



## Joey7295

curlsq2 said:
			
		

> looking for studio check in sun 7-22 out on fri the 27th should be 80 points 2 adults one child 14 . thanks



Sent pm


----------



## Angel4135

Hello,  I am looking for any DVC for any 4 consecutive days 9/15-22. So either 15-19or 18-22.   We love BWV, AKL, WL.  Only 3 of us 2 adults one Disney Adult (10).  We have rented before and love the experience!  Let me know.

Thank you,
Angel

As an aside,  would love club level...  AKL studio club 4 nights 71 pts?  Any club really.  If not any studio would do


----------



## cspring

Hi,

I would like to book a studio at the Grand Californian 2/25-3/1.  

2 adults
2 kids (8,5)

Please let me know!  

Thanks!!


----------



## Joey7295

cspring said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to book a studio at the Grand Californian 2/25-3/1.
> 
> 2 adults
> 2 kids (8,5)
> 
> Please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!!



It is too early for me to book there.  You would have to wait until 7/25.


----------



## Joey7295

Angel4135 said:


> Hello,  I am looking for any DVC for any 4 consecutive days 9/15-22. So either 15-19or 18-22.   We love BWV, AKL, WL.  Only 3 of us 2 adults one Disney Adult (10).  We have rented before and love the experience!  Let me know.
> 
> Thank you,
> Angel
> 
> As an aside,  would love club level...  AKL studio club 4 nights 71 pts?  Any club really.  If not any studio would do



Sent PM


----------



## TLCP

Looking for a studio at Grand Californian for Dec 3/4 for two adults and two kids (10/7)


----------



## prune1977

Looking for a 2br ss for Jan. 19-26,


----------



## peteykirch

Looking for a studio at Boardwalk Villa, Wilderness Lodge Villa, or Bay Lake Tower from January 21st-26th 2013.


----------



## kellydstone

Looking for AKV suite for 2 adults & 3 kids (11,8,2) for arriving 12/27 and departing 1/1. Do you have anything available?


----------



## DsnyMama

I was wondering if you had points left?

I'm looking at two scenarios.
2 adults, 2 children (age 2 and 3)

First choice:
AKV - Savannah View Studio
2 nights - December 3-5

Second choice:
AKV - Savannah View Studio
1 night - Nov 26-27

Could you let me know if these have openings??


----------



## MagicalMammi

Greetings,

I wonder if you have 79 points for AKV or KV December 28,29,30,31 of 2012 and January 1, 2013 (5 days 4 nights total)? Two adults one child (age 6) with a Magic Your Way Package Plus Deluxe Dining.


I pray I am doing this right but if not please feel free to teach me. 


Natalie R.


----------



## Joey7295

MagicalMammi said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I wonder if you have 79 points for AKV or KV December 28,29,30,31 of 2012 and January 1, 2013 (5 days 4 nights total)? Two adults one child (age 6) with a Magic Your Way Package Plus Deluxe Dining.
> 
> I pray I am doing this right but if not please feel free to teach me.
> 
> Natalie R.



Unfortunately there is nothing available at any of the resorts.


----------



## drmkbailey

Interested in AKV 2br for 1/10- 1/13 thanks


----------



## Joey7295

drmkbailey said:
			
		

> Interested in AKV 2br for 1/10- 1/13 thanks



Sent PM


----------



## drei603

I need 139 points for a stay at Boardwalk Jan 24--28, 2013.  Would you be able to help me out?
drei603


----------



## jkcd513

I would like to rent points for BLT for December 11-14 or Dec 12-14, 2012.  

* Would prefer studio with either Magic kingdom view or Lake view, but if not available would like to know what room types might be there for that time frame at BLT.  

* 2 adults and 2 children (8 and 3).  

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Joey7295

jkcd513 said:
			
		

> I would like to rent points for BLT for December 11-14 or Dec 12-14, 2012.
> 
> * Would prefer studio with either Magic kingdom view or Lake view, but if not available would like to know what room types might be there for that time frame at BLT.
> 
> * 2 adults and 2 children (8 and 3).
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer



Nothing available at BLT except for a 2 BR LV for the nights of 12/11&12/12.  WLV available in a 1 BR.


----------



## onelivelygirl

I am looking for a stay beginning July 17-23 of this month. Two adults....any resort...


----------



## Joey7295

onelivelygirl said:
			
		

> I am looking for a stay beginning July 17-23 of this month. Two adults....any resort...



Sent PM


----------



## DisneyDane75

Looking for around a 100 points for a trip in December... 12/2-12/7 or 12/3 to 12/7.  Prefer a studio, BLT, BCV, BWV, AKL is the order of the preference.  Let me know if you need any additional info.


----------



## Joey7295

DisneyDane75 said:
			
		

> Looking for around a 100 points for a trip in December... 12/2-12/7 or 12/3 to 12/7.  Prefer a studio, BLT, BCV, BWV, AKL is the order of the preference.  Let me know if you need any additional info.



No studios available


----------



## theonehe

AKV November 22-24 or Dec 21-25 or Dec 29-Jan 1, any combination for any studio


----------



## frymaker

Looking to rent for Studio at any resort 9/29-10/6 of 2012.


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## AquaDame

Hi there! We are hoping to rent 30 points to stay at the Grand Californian over NYE - is that something we would be able to arrange? It would be for two 30 year old adults, no children. We have only rented through David's before, but thought we might give this a chance! TIA!


----------



## ~Sam

How far out can you book? Looking for April 2013


----------



## Joey7295

~Sam said:


> How far out can you book? Looking for April 2013



What resort are you looking for, how many nights and what size room?


----------



## whealfamily

Hi Joey, we are looking for a 1 BR (as convenient to the parks and as little points needed as possible...) for September 30-checking out October 6th.  I think Saratoga would take 193 points, but we can't swing 12.00/point for that many.

Do you know of any other options for a 1BR?

Thanks so much!


----------



## mid1118

Hello!
We are looking for points to stay at Boardwalk Villas from April 19-27th (studio).  Do you have points available for that resort and period?  Thank you, Megan


----------



## Joey7295

mid1118 said:


> Hello!
> We are looking for points to stay at Boardwalk Villas from April 19-27th (studio).  Do you have points available for that resort and period?  Thank you, Megan



Sent email


----------



## dcarnes54

4 kiddos under 10 and 7 adults looking for OKW Grand Villa or 2-2bd for 8 days and 7 nights. Based on availabily, our target weeks are
Thanksgiving 2013
2nd week of December
Dec 30, 2013 -Jan 5, 2014
Would you be willing to transfer points?


----------



## dcarnes54

4 kiddos and 7 adults looking for OKW grand villa or 2-2bd for 7 nights & 8 days. Based on availabilty our flexible windows are
Thanksgiving 2013
2nd week of December, 2013
Dec30, 2013 - Jan 5 2014
Thank you
Debbie


----------



## Joey7295

dcarnes54 said:


> 4 kiddos and 7 adults looking for OKW grand villa or 2-2bd for 7 nights & 8 days. Based on availabilty our flexible windows are
> Thanksgiving 2013
> 2nd week of December, 2013
> Dec30, 2013 - Jan 5 2014
> Thank you
> Debbie



Can you tell me the exact number of points that you are looking for?


----------



## AndiSlamberg

Looking for somewhere between 48-60 points, for a stay at any resort between November 7/12 and November 11/12 for 2 adults. First time looking into renting points, so not really sure of what other info you need.


----------



## gduvall

I'm looking for 88 points at BCV for 2 studios from March 8-10, 2013.  3 people in each room, have rented several times, so I understand the whole process.


----------



## Joey7295

AndiSlamberg said:
			
		

> Looking for somewhere between 48-60 points, for a stay at any resort between November 7/12 and November 11/12 for 2 adults. First time looking into renting points, so not really sure of what other info you need.



Nothing available at any resort, sorry.


----------



## Joey7295

gduvall said:
			
		

> I'm looking for 88 points at BCV for 2 studios from March 8-10, 2013.  3 people in each room, have rented several times, so I understand the whole process.



I wouldn't be able make this reservation until next month


----------



## mapooh123

could u check for 2nr at boardwalk, standard view, 41 pints per night for check in 8/5/12 and checkout 8/10/12 for 4 adults and 2 children ages 6 and 9
thanks


----------



## mapooh123

that is a 2br for 8/5 to 8/10 at boardwalk


----------



## Joey7295

mapooh123 said:
			
		

> that is a 2br for 8/5 to 8/10 at boardwalk



Sent PM


----------



## Cfolse

I am interested in 10/12-10/16 for BLT or wilderness lodge.  2 adults2 kids ages 2 and 6. Any view works.


----------



## cbcarter

do you have any points available for $11?


----------



## schiavo2

Do you have points available at the Aulani for a June 2013 trip? Please let me know at stoneburnerj@saccounty.net. Thx!


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## GAdis

I am looking for a 1 bedroom at BLT for January 2nd-January 6th. It'll be my wife, two kids (6 and 4) and myself.

Second choice would be a 1 bedroom at AKV.


----------



## aldan1207

Looking for AKV SV or BWV Preferred Studio for 2 adults and 2 children Nov 9 through Nov 17 2-13.  My e-mail is mboultinghouse@comcast.net.


----------



## Sherry0807

Hello, I'm looking for BWV points for four adults.  We would need a 2 bedroom or 2 studios or 1 studio and a 1 bedroom.  Our travel dates are somewhat flexible, but planning a 12/13 check in 12/19/12 check out.  Would you be able to help?

I can be reached at 708-606-1334.

Thanks!

Sherry


----------



## softballmom3

Looking for 2 studios @ AKV - total of 4 adults 3 children (will split in rooms) Savannah view or the next cheapest route I can do for 7 people.  Will consider any resort other than Saratoga Springs.

June 3-8 2013 (I didn't know if you would be able to book outside of 7 months but thought I would ask).


----------



## Joey7295

aldan1207 said:


> Looking for AKV SV or BWV Preferred Studio for 2 adults and 2 children Nov 9 through Nov 17 2-13.  My e-mail is mboultinghouse@comcast.net.



Sent email



GAdis said:


> I am looking for a 1 bedroom at BLT for January 2nd-January 6th. It'll be my wife, two kids (6 and 4) and myself.
> 
> Second choice would be a 1 bedroom at AKV.



Sent PM



Sherry0807 said:


> Hello, I'm looking for BWV points for four adults.  We would need a 2 bedroom or 2 studios or 1 studio and a 1 bedroom.  Our travel dates are somewhat flexible, but planning a 12/13 check in 12/19/12 check out.  Would you be able to help?
> 
> I can be reached at 708-606-1334.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sherry



Left message



softballmom3 said:


> Looking for 2 studios @ AKV - total of 4 adults 3 children (will split in rooms) Savannah view or the next cheapest route I can do for 7 people.  Will consider any resort other than Saratoga Springs.
> 
> June 3-8 2013 (I didn't know if you would be able to book outside of 7 months but thought I would ask).



Sent PM


----------



## softballmom3

Replied back thanks.


----------



## kaylee1006

We are wanting to rent a studio at BC or BW on March 24 for 5 nights. Do you have points still available? TIA


----------



## Misshappy

Hi looking to rent 1-5-2013 to1-12-2013
2adults myself and daughter
Currently have room only res but looking 
To improve at better prices
Perhaps: blt bcc bwv 1bed or studio? 
I think up to apprx 200 pts? Sorry new at
This. 
Prev trips: poly x 2  port Orleans 1 music1
Thanks


----------



## Joey7295

Misshappy said:
			
		

> Hi looking to rent 1-5-2013 to1-12-2013
> 2adults myself and daughter
> Currently have room only res but looking
> To improve at better prices
> Perhaps: blt bcc bwv 1bed or studio?
> I think up to apprx 200 pts? Sorry new at
> This.
> Prev trips: poly x 2  port Orleans 1 music1
> Thanks



Sent PM


----------



## leejulie

Looking for a week long stay 11/24/12-11/30/12, or one of the first two weeks of February or beginning 5/25.  Need a dedicated two bedroom villa at either VWL, BCV, or BWV.  Also could do the first week of January.


----------



## Mcneils505

Hi, I am new to this. We are looking to travel to aulani. May 6-9th 2013. A 1 bedroom villa standard view is fine. Family of 4. Two kids 9 and 5. Could you help us? Or give any advice as to how this works? Thanks so much,
The McNeils


----------



## Joey7295

Mcneils505 said:


> Hi, I am new to this. We are looking to travel to aulani. May 6-9th 2013. A 1 bedroom villa standard view is fine. Family of 4. Two kids 9 and 5. Could you help us? Or give any advice as to how this works? Thanks so much,
> The McNeils



Sent email


----------



## clapton

I am Craig
I need points for 9/5 departing on 9/9 2012 for a studio in either Boardwalk, Wilderness Lodge or BLT.
DVC member. Please let me know.
Thanks
Craig


----------



## Joey7295

clapton said:


> I am Craig
> I need points for 9/5 departing on 9/9 2012 for a studio in either Boardwalk, Wilderness Lodge or BLT.
> DVC member. Please let me know.
> Thanks
> Craig



Sent email


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## bellaally

December 10-15 studio


----------



## Banjalot

Looking for any room for any number of nights at grand Californian on 11/13 or 12/6-12/9


----------



## tjwichmann

Looking for BWV - 1 bedroom - 173 points. 2/2/13 - 2/8/13.

Have rented before and understand the process.  Thank you!


----------



## Joey7295

bellaally said:
			
		

> December 10-15 studio



SSR available.  Let me know if interested


----------



## Joey7295

Banjalot said:
			
		

> Looking for any room for any number of nights at grand Californian on 11/13 or 12/6-12/9



Nothing available, sorry.


----------



## Joey7295

tjwichmann said:
			
		

> Looking for BWV - 1 bedroom - 173 points. 2/2/13 - 2/8/13.
> 
> Have rented before and understand the process.  Thank you!



Sent PM


----------



## shdoss23

Hello We are interested in renting your points. Our group consists of 4 adults and 4 children. We are looking for 8 days/7nights. We do have some flexibility...the dates we are looking at are 01/19/13 to 1/26; 1/26/13 to 2/2/13; or 1/12/13 to 1/19/13 in that order of availablilty preferably.

Our lodging preferences are 
1- Bay lake towers - 2 BR
2- Wilderness lodge - 2 BR villa 
3- Animal Kingdom - 2 BR villa 
4- Saratoga - treehouse
...we would be interested in other resorts also if no avail. in these.

I you could please let me know if any of these are available. Still a "newbie", so I can't PM yet. I can share contact info. Thank you for your time and I look forward to your response.
Steve


----------



## Joey7295

shdoss23 said:
			
		

> Hello We are interested in renting your points. Our group consists of 4 adults and 4 children. We are looking for 8 days/7nights. We do have some flexibility...the dates we are looking at are 01/19/13 to 1/26; 1/26/13 to 2/2/13; or 1/12/13 to 1/19/13 in that order of availablilty preferably.
> 
> Our lodging preferences are
> 1- Bay lake towers - 2 BR
> 2- Wilderness lodge - 2 BR villa
> 3- Animal Kingdom - 2 BR villa
> 4- Saratoga - treehouse
> ...we would be interested in other resorts also if no avail. in these.
> 
> I you could please let me know if any of these are available. Still a "newbie", so I can't PM yet. I can share contact info. Thank you for your time and I look forward to your response.
> Steve



Sent PM


----------



## jlpass

Hello!! 
I am looking to purchase 34 point at Boardwalk Villas or 43 point for Beach Club Villas for November 3 - 6. Standard Studio. Do you still have points available and if so, is there availability at either of those places? 
Thank you so much for your time!!
~J


----------



## chasshan

Hi,
I would like to rent points for BWV for May 2....4 nights, checking out on the 6th,  in a studio.
Any view is fine.
My start or end date could move up or out a day if flexibility is needed.
Thank you,
Shanna


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Looking for anything available to accommodate 3 adults at the grand California 12/15-12/19. Thank you


----------



## Consumerpaul

Hello there,
We want to stay at the Boardwalk Villas January 12, 2013 thru January 26, 2013.  I belive this requires 76 points per week (according to the Ulitmate Guide to WDW) for a total of 152.  How am I doing so far?  Can we get this to work?
Thanks.
Paul


----------



## peachydreamyxx

Hi,

I am looking to rent points feb 20-27 2013, a standard studio at BWV. Not sure if you have any points left.

Thank you! =)
Nicole


----------



## AndrewJackson

Looking for 2 studios for 2 families of 4.  Villas Wilderness Lodge.  3/22/13 - 3/29/13.  Need 324 total points.

Thanks!


----------



## Joey7295

peachydreamyxx said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to rent points feb 20-27 2013, a standard studio at BWV. Not sure if you have any points left.
> 
> Thank you! =)
> Nicole



Unfortunately BWV is not available in a studio.  Let me know if you are interested in AKV, OKW, or SSR.


----------



## Joey7295

Consumerpaul said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> We want to stay at the Boardwalk Villas January 12, 2013 thru January 26, 2013.  I belive this requires 76 points per week (according to the Ulitmate Guide to WDW) for a total of 152.  How am I doing so far?  Can we get this to work?
> Thanks.
> Paul



1/12 is not available anywhere.  BWV standard view is missing most nights.  Pool/garden is missing 1/12,13,and 20.  Let me know if you are interested in other resorts/dates.


----------



## Joey7295

AndrewJackson said:
			
		

> Looking for 2 studios for 2 families of 4.  Villas Wilderness Lodge.  3/22/13 - 3/29/13.  Need 324 total points.
> 
> Thanks!



Sent pm


----------



## bellaally

Have anything available for 12/10-12/15 of this years please let me know


----------



## Joey7295

bellaally said:
			
		

> Have anything available for 12/10-12/15 of this years please let me know



Sent PM


----------



## pheedog

Need a 2br villa for this week!?


----------



## Joey7295

pheedog said:
			
		

> Need a 2br villa for this week!?



Sent PM


----------



## haichimick

I am looking for a value studio at Boardwalk Jan 28th-31st,2013. I believe that's 30 points. I am a new poster so I don't think I can pm you.


----------



## pynntd

Hi, I'm new to all this, but I've heard good things about the villas. I'm looking for 3 studios at any resort Nov. 30 - Dec. 6 at WDW, but Bay Lake Towers would be perfect.  Please let me know if there is any available. Thanks.


----------



## shopping2k8

Looking to rent points in February for Aulani, a studio and my dates are flexible.


----------



## mama4

Hello. I'm looking for a studio standard view at BWV for 10/5-10/7/12. I believe it would cost 28 pts. Is this available? Thanks!


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## maderejr

My husband and I would love to stay at BWV on Oct. 26-28 if there is availability or waiting list.  We are already booked at SSR for Oct. 28-31.  Please let me know if you can help.  Thanks!


----------



## tafaucheux

Hi  My family is looking to rent points. We would be arriving October 7, 2012 and departing October 12th.  Our family consist of 3 adults and 2 children. Ages 9 and 5.  We are interested in the dining plan. Our previous plans fell through so we are willing to look into any resort with availability. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Joey7295

tafaucheux said:
			
		

> Hi  My family is looking to rent points. We would be arriving October 7, 2012 and departing October 12th.  Our family consist of 3 adults and 2 children. Ages 9 and 5.  We are interested in the dining plan. Our previous plans fell through so we are willing to look into any resort with availability. Thank you so much for your help.



Sent PM


----------



## Squirlz

We are looking for a BWV studio for Oct. 12 through 18th, six nights.  Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## PKdisboards

Check in date: Nov 15, 2012
Check out date: Nov 21, 2012

Prefer BWV standard deluxe studio - 68 points (wedding @ SBP), otherwise any value studio will work (2 guests)

Thank you!


----------



## Joey7295

Squirlz said:
			
		

> We are looking for a BWV studio for Oct. 12 through 18th, six nights.  Look forward to hearing from you!



Sent pm


----------



## Joey7295

PKdisboards said:
			
		

> Check in date: Nov 15, 2012
> Check out date: Nov 21, 2012
> 
> Prefer BWV standard deluxe studio - 68 points (wedding @ SBP), otherwise any value studio will work (2 guests)
> 
> Thank you!



Nothing available, sorry


----------



## bellepearle

Hi. Do you still have points available?


----------



## Joey7295

bellepearle said:
			
		

> Hi. Do you still have points available?



Yes, please send me a pm with your request


----------



## bellepearle

Ok pm sent.


----------



## tillerrw

fflmaster said:


> Sent a PM.
> 
> Looking for a transfer of BLT points



Do you have BLT points that you are looking to trade for another resort?


----------



## tillerrw

DISNEYFOS said:


> I need 114 BCV points for a transfer..  can you do a transfer?



Do you have points at BCV now or you are looking to trade for points at BCV?


----------



## Donald-n-Daisy

Sent you a PM


----------



## Beth09

Hi, 
I am looking for 185 points for BWV for 4/14 - 4/19th. Do you have anything left?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Joey7295

Beth09 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for 185 points for BWV for 4/14 - 4/19th. Do you have anything left?
> Thanks!!!



Sent PM


----------



## blancah76

Looking to stay at BWV 10/15-10/18, available?


----------



## Joey7295

blancah76 said:


> Looking to stay at BWV 10/15-10/18, available?



Sent PM


----------



## Joey7295

blancah76 said:


> Looking to stay at BWV 10/15-10/18, available?



I have a Lake View Studio at BLT reserved for 51 points.  Let me know if you want it.  If anyone else is interested send me a PM, email me or leave a message here.


----------



## chrisinsrq

Not enough posts to allow me to PM or Post my email. Ready to book today or ASAP. Need three nights at BWV for jan 20,21,22 to checkout on 1/23/2013. Standard view studio preferred if available. Please advise if you are interested in renting some points to me. Many thanks! Chris.


----------



## tom66

I would be interested in a 1 BR or  2 BR for Christmas at:
- Beach Club Villas
- Board Walk Villas
- BLT 
- Animal Kingdom Lodge

Either for the entire period Dec 26th until Jan 4th.  Alternatively for two days in the period (i.e. Dec 31 st - Jan 2nd).

anything available ?


----------



## Joey7295

I am sorry but that time is super popular and there is nothing anywhere.


----------



## neodymm

Joey7295 said:


> I have a Lake View Studio at BLT reserved for 51 points.  Let me know if you want it.  If anyone else is interested send me a PM, email me or leave a message here.



What are the dates of this BLT reservation you have?


----------



## travelgirl06

We are looking for one night (oct 3) in a studio. BW standard preferred, also BCV or BLT as top picks, fairly open. Please let me know of availability. Thanks!


----------



## dgagnon519

Hi I am a DVC member and traveling in June. i have a friend who would like to travel the same time as us. It would be for 06/16-06/23 at AKL standard view studio so 118 points.


----------



## windsong3162

Hello, I need to rent ponts for AKV in jan,2013.  I want to check in Jan 1st and check out Jan 5th.  I would like a value 2 bed villa.  If not available, I would take a value 1 bed villa and a studio.  My wife and I are taking my son and granddaughter.  This will be here first trip to DIsney!
 603-591-1250

Thanks,
David


----------



## windsong3162

hello, I forgot to give you my contact info.
Is david(at)dprattframer(dot)com
Thanks,
David


----------



## shermom

Help I need 350pts for 2 bedroom BWV for June and can only spend $10pt.  Can you help. Thank you ~Sher


----------



## gaby1234

Hi - I don't have enough post so I can't send you a PM.  Do you have a studio available for Oct 31-Nov 5th? 

thank you!!!


----------



## Diznut84

Looking for a studio for January 2-6, 2013.  

Priority of resorts:
BLT
BWV
VWL
BCV
AKV
OKW
SSR

Thanks!


----------



## bellaally

Dec10-15 studio?


----------



## Joey7295

windsong3162 said:
			
		

> Hello, I need to rent ponts for AKV in jan,2013.  I want to check in Jan 1st and check out Jan 5th.  I would like a value 2 bed villa.  If not available, I would take a value 1 bed villa and a studio.  My wife and I are taking my son and granddaughter.  This will be here first trip to DIsney!
> 603-591-1250
> 
> Thanks,
> David



Only SSR available


----------



## Joey7295

shermom said:
			
		

> Help I need 350pts for 2 bedroom BWV for June and can only spend $10pt.  Can you help. Thank you ~Sher



My asking price is $12/pt.


----------



## Joey7295

gaby1234 said:
			
		

> Hi - I don't have enough post so I can't send you a PM.  Do you have a studio available for Oct 31-Nov 5th?
> 
> thank you!!!



Nothing available Nov 3 and 4


----------



## windsong3162

Hello, I am looking for Animal Kingdom points.  I would like to check in Jan 1st and check out Jan 5th, 2013.  I am looking for a value 2 bedroom villa.  If not available, i would take a 1 bed value villa and a studio.  you can contact me at davidatdprattframer.com

Thanks
David


----------



## Joey7295

windsong3162 said:


> Hello, I am looking for Animal Kingdom points.  I would like to check in Jan 1st and check out Jan 5th, 2013.  I am looking for a value 2 bedroom villa.  If not available, i would take a 1 bed value villa and a studio.  you can contact me at davidatdprattframer.com
> 
> Thanks
> David



Nothing available, sorry


----------



## Mary1692

I am interested in $11 per point for 7 nights starting October 9, 2012.  We are interested ina Deluxe Studio.


----------



## MQBailey

Do you have a studio 10/27-11/2/2012?


----------



## Joey7295

MQBailey said:
			
		

> Do you have a studio 10/27-11/2/2012?



Sent PM


----------



## PrincessAlways

Hi, looking for either 2 studios or a 2br villa (4 adults) 10/16/12-10/21/12
BWV, VWL, BCV, BLT


----------



## pprzych

Joey7295 said:


> I have 283 points for rent at $11 a point that must be used by 11/30/2012.  They can be used at any resort, subject to availabilty.   I additionally have 1300 points available for rent for $12 a point.  1000 have a home resort of BWV and 300 have a home resort of AKV.  Reservations can be made at BWV and AKV 11 months out and can be made at any DVC resort 7 months out.  I have rented many times before and can provide references.



I am looking for a studio for 10/12 to 10/19/12. It is a last minute trip for me, the rest of my family has already booked at other resorts. I'd prefer EPCOT area but will consider all others.  Thanks, Pam


----------



## Joey7295

pprzych said:
			
		

> I am looking for a studio for 10/12 to 10/19/12. It is a last minute trip for me, the rest of my family has already booked at other resorts. I'd prefer EPCOT area but will consider all others.  Thanks, Pam



Sent PM


----------



## Joey7295

PrincessAlways said:
			
		

> Hi, looking for either 2 studios or a 2br villa (4 adults) 10/16/12-10/21/12
> BWV, VWL, BCV, BLT



Nothing available.  2 consecutive nights in a 2 br at best.


----------



## PrincessAlways

Joey7295 said:


> Nothing available.  2 consecutive nights in a 2 br at best.



thanks for checking.


----------



## WDWResort

Have points for BLT? Looking to stay from 9/28-9/30. Standard view,  standard accommodation. Please advice.


----------



## Joey7295

WDWResort said:


> Have points for BLT? Looking to stay from 9/28-9/30. Standard view,  standard accommodation. Please advice.



Nothing available


----------



## WDWResort

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> Nothing available



Thanks for checking. How about AKL for those dates?


----------



## Joey7295

WDWResort said:


> Thanks for checking. How about AKL for those dates?



Nothing available anywhere for the friday night


----------



## bcelticm33

Joey7295 said:


> I have 283 points for rent at $10 a point that must be used by 11/30/2012.  They can be used at any resort, subject to availabilty.   I additionally have 1300 points available for rent for $12 a point.  1000 have a home resort of BWV and 300 have a home resort of AKV.  Reservations can be made at BWV and AKV 11 months out and can be made at any DVC resort 7 months out.  I have rented many times before and can provide references.



I can use most if not all of 283 points before 11/30/12 (i know unit is available), but looking for cheap price.  cannot private message yet (not enough posts), please let me know if you are willing to consider lower price.  Thanks
Bryan bcelticm33  @ gmail.com


----------



## meggybear17

Looking for BLT studio standard view for one night, September 23. Two adults. Have rented points before. Thanks!


----------



## bellaally

Sorry wrong post


----------



## ahmont

Looking for a Studio, or possibly 1 bedroom

Arrval October 5

Depart October 7

Bay Lake, Beach, or Boardwalk

Can pay immediately.

Thanks,

Adam Montgomery


----------



## Joey7295

ahmont said:


> Looking for a Studio, or possibly 1 bedroom
> 
> Arrval October 5
> 
> Depart October 7
> 
> Bay Lake, Beach, or Boardwalk
> 
> Can pay immediately.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam Montgomery



NNothing available anywhere


----------



## bcelticm33

Joey7295 said:


> I have 283 points for rent at $10 a point that must be used by 11/30/2012.  They can be used at any resort, subject to availabilty.   I additionally have 1300 points available for rent for $12 a point.  1000 have a home resort of BWV and 300 have a home resort of AKV.  Reservations can be made at BWV and AKV 11 months out and can be made at any DVC resort 7 months out.  I have rented many times before and can provide references.



I can use all of your points for Saratoga 11/23-11/30 2 bdr.  Looking to get points cheap.  Please let me know if you would consider lower price for all of your points expiring by 11/30/12.  Can text or write back on this board.

Thanks Bryan
216-469-4204


----------



## Joey7295

bcelticm33 said:


> I can use all of your points for Saratoga 11/23-11/30 2 bdr.  Looking to get points cheap.  Please let me know if you would consider lower price for all of your points expiring by 11/30/12.  Can text or write back on this board.
> 
> Thanks Bryan
> 216-469-4204



Sent PM


----------



## Joey7295

I still have points available


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## mrodrig1213

Prefer Studio but 1 bedroom okay if only available

What do you have available between November 10 through 17?

Any resort but prefer AKL, OKW, BLT

Thanks in advance,

Mario Rodriguez


----------



## Joey7295

mrodrig1213 said:


> Prefer Studio but 1 bedroom okay if only available
> 
> What do you have available between November 10 through 17?
> 
> Any resort but prefer AKL, OKW, BLT
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mario Rodriguez



Sent PM


----------



## LouCohen

Hello,

I am interested in buying 62 points for a preferred BWV room Oct 17th through Oct 21st.  Can you also help secure Dinning Plan for my daughter and myself?  I can be reached at 610-504-2636 or cohenlou@ymail.com, my name is Lou.

thanks so much


----------



## nhfd155

Looking for October 7-13 at AKV kidani 2br standard villa. Is it available?


----------



## ahogg

We are looking To rent animal kingdom villa one bedroom savannah view at kadani village for sept 15-21 for 2013. It takes 177 points I was wondering if u would rent this for $10 per point that is what I have always paid in the past with any renters I have used. This trip will be for my husband and I plus our daughter and my mother in law this will b both of theirs first trip. Please let me know if u can help. We would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## nancynance

Greetings!

We are planning a 5-night stay starting Sat./Nov. 24 and checking out Thurs./Nov. 29.

2 people - prefer studio at AKL or Boardwalk or combination of both.

Would consider any resort but the Springs and are flexible.  Have rented points from members before with excellent success each time.

Hope we can help take some of those November points off your hands!

Thanks so much,

Nancy


----------



## Joey7295

nancynance said:


> Greetings!
> 
> We are planning a 5-night stay starting Sat./Nov. 24 and checking out Thurs./Nov. 29.
> 
> 2 people - prefer studio at AKL or Boardwalk or combination of both.
> 
> Would consider any resort but the Springs and are flexible.  Have rented points from members before with excellent success each time.
> 
> Hope we can help take some of those November points off your hands!
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Nancy




Sent PM


----------



## Shannon G

I'd be interested in points if by any chance there is availability at AKL Kidani for a studio, 10/5 - 1/10 though it's probably a long shot since that is Columbus Day weekend).


----------



## Joey7295

Shannon G said:


> I'd be interested in points if by any chance there is availability at AKL Kidani for a studio, 10/5 - 1/10 though it's probably a long shot since that is Columbus Day weekend).



Unfortunately nothing is available


----------



## Joey7295

Up to 140 points still available that need to be used by 11/30


----------



## klmrph

Joey7295 said:


> Up to 140 points still available that need to be used by 11/30



Can you let me know what studios are available for 10/22-27 and how many points would be needed?


----------



## Joey7295

klmrph said:


> Can you let me know what studios are available for 10/22-27 and how many points would be needed?



Sent PM


----------



## jamienel

Anything for nov 6-10 at beach club?


----------



## jamienel

Looking for bcv nov 6-10, 2012. One bedroom is all I would need. Can you help?


----------



## Joey7295

jamienel said:
			
		

> Looking for bcv nov 6-10, 2012. One bedroom is all I would need. Can you help?



Sent pm


----------



## Joey7295

I have received a few requests for the last week of November.  SSR is availabe in a studio 11/23-11/29 if anyone is interested.


----------



## traceyg

Can they be transferred? I know it's probably not worth your time but I need a measly 4 points. Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## dlconway

I am interested in one night on Thursday, Nov 22nd at SSR 2 Bedroom or Tree Villa - can you help?


----------



## Joey7295

dlconway said:
			
		

> I am interested in one night on Thursday, Nov 22nd at SSR 2 Bedroom or Tree Villa - can you help?



Sent pm


----------



## dlconway

sent pm


----------



## cprtherobe

Hi.  First time renter.  Would would like to rent two value rooms (if even available) at AKL. One for 10/25/12 -10/31/12 (60pts) and other for Mother-in-law from 10/25/12-10/28/12 (33pts).  Thanks. -Chris


----------



## jamienel

Can't reply to your message for lack of posts. Am still interested in your points but have now switched my days to nov. 12-19. What do you have left. Email me at Jamie.Nelson14@gmail.com


THANKS


----------



## wdwdvc07

Looking for a studio at BWV for 1 night 11/24 - 11/25.  Let me know if you can help.


----------



## ambo

Need a studio for 1 night, Oct 12th at Bay Lake.  Standard View.

PLEASE REPLY ASAP!

Thank you,
Eric


----------



## hanlon0908

Hi, we are looking to rent points for Nov.9-12.  We are not picky as to which hotel as there is limited availability at this point!  
Any help would be great! thanks!


----------



## Joey7295

ambo said:
			
		

> Need a studio for 1 night, Oct 12th at Bay Lake.  Standard View.
> 
> PLEASE REPLY ASAP!
> 
> Thank you,
> Eric



Nothing available


----------



## Joey7295

hanlon0908 said:
			
		

> Hi, we are looking to rent points for Nov.9-12.  We are not picky as to which hotel as there is limited availability at this point!
> Any help would be great! thanks!



Nothing available


----------



## Joey7295

SSR is available in a studio 10/29-11/1,11/5-11/8,11/12-11/18, 11/19-11/22, 11/24-12/1


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## cherokee98jrb

Any points left?  Prefer the savannah view, but flexible.


----------



## Joey7295

cherokee98jrb said:
			
		

> Any points left?  Prefer the savannah view, but flexible.



Sent pm


----------



## dlconway

sent a pm


----------



## aurph94

Do you have 2 nights at AKV (pref Kidani) for Oct 16 and 17, 2012? 2 adults, 1 child
Thanks! Sorry for short notice!


----------



## seattle04

looking to rent points for AKL Kidani 1/27/13 through 2/1/13 (5 nights) in a 1 bedroom villa x2

thanks


----------



## alwaysdisney

I would like to rent points for BWV from 11/30/2012 to 12/3/2012 for a Studio.


----------



## Leigh123

sent you a pm very interested


----------



## Dyerneeds

pm sent


----------



## StinaGoerke

Hi I am looking for 45 points to be transferred so that we can book a cruise for next summer. If you still have points that can be transferred please let me know.                 Thanks! Christina


----------



## European

Hi! I am looking to rent a studio at Grand Californian for a few nights. I will be at DLR Dec 1-9. Ideally I would like to stay the last 2 nights: Dec 7 and 8. From what I found out, that would require 48 points. Is there any availability?


----------



## Joey7295

European said:
			
		

> Hi! I am looking to rent a studio at Grand Californian for a few nights. I will be at DLR Dec 1-9. Ideally I would like to stay the last 2 nights: Dec 7 and 8. From what I found out, that would require 48 points. Is there any availability?



No nights available


----------



## jpm1000

Hi, I need points for Kadani Village 12/31-01/06 if you still have any.  Please let me know.  Thanks  llk1000@att.net


----------



## Joey7295

jpm1000 said:


> Hi, I need points for Kadani Village 12/31-01/06 if you still have any.  Please let me know.  Thanks  llk1000@att.net



There is nothing available, sorry.


----------



## LiseG




----------



## jpm1000

Hi, do you still have points available for Kidani Village in December?  Thanks
Terri


----------



## Joey7295

jpm1000 said:
			
		

> Hi, do you still have points available for Kidani Village in December?  Thanks
> Terri



I have points available but there is not much availability for this December


----------



## jayyyloooo

Do you have points and is there any availability of a value studio at AKV June 3-9, 2013?


----------



## jpm1000

not even a few nights at all?


----------



## Joey7295

jpm1000 said:
			
		

> not even a few nights at all?



Sent pm


----------



## Joey7295

jayyyloooo said:
			
		

> Do you have points and is there any availability of a value studio at AKV June 3-9, 2013?



Sent pm


----------



## mom2my3kids

just wondering if you have any points to rent a starndard from dec 1-10


----------



## Kathy JKS

I'm in need of 45 points to use July 8 2013. Would you be interested?


----------



## Joey7295

Still getting over Hurricane Sandy but I am taking requests


----------



## buffer

i hope you were not hit too badly by Sandy, must be terrifying!  I am wondering if you have 152 points left for 2 AKV value studios from 24 August - 31 August 2013.  I have rented from members in the past.

Regards
Buffer


----------



## Joey7295

buffer said:


> i hope you were not hit too badly by Sandy, must be terrifying!  I am wondering if you have 152 points left for 2 AKV value studios from 24 August - 31 August 2013.  I have rented from members in the past.
> 
> Regards
> Buffer



Thank you for your concern.  We are just fine and were not too significantly impacted.  I have sent you a PM regarding your request.


----------



## SweetPeach

Hi, can you check avail for OKW or SSR studio 11/25-11/30? Thx


----------



## Joey7295

SweetPeach said:
			
		

> Hi, can you check avail for OKW or SSR studio 11/25-11/30? Thx



Sent pm


----------



## Joey7295

Bump


----------



## averyryan

Hi, are you able to transfer points?  We're short of some points for our stay at AKL in May...thanks!


----------



## Maf33

Hi could you check on a 3 bedroom grand villa at old key west checking in jan 9 checking out jan 13.
It would be 208 points.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## SmilingGrump

We're looking for 150 points to be transferred for our stay next November. Please PM me if you're able to help.


----------



## nageouque

Hi,
I am interested in renting points:
AKV club level
June 13-15 (Thurs-Sat)
45 points???
I have rented in the past so I am familiar with the process.
Please let me know if you still have points available.
Thanks,
Nancy Geouque


----------



## DisneyDivaN

First and foremost glad that you and your are ok after Sandy my brother and his family are in LI NY and just got power back yesterday.... Onto to more magical things  Anything for  Jan 4-10 2013. Thanks


----------



## Joey7295

Maf33 said:


> Hi could you check on a 3 bedroom grand villa at old key west checking in jan 9 checking out jan 13.
> It would be 208 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark



That is marathon weekend and nothing is available



DisneyDivaN said:


> First and foremost glad that you and your are ok after Sandy my brother and his family are in LI NY and just got power back yesterday.... Onto to more magical things  Anything for  Jan 4-10 2013. Thanks



Thank you for your thoughts.  I am sorry but SSR is missing the 1st night and nothing else is available in a studio


----------



## BLeeS

Oct 13-19, 2013   AKV studio concierge 111 pts, anything avail?


----------



## Joey7295

BLeeS said:
			
		

> Oct 13-19, 2013   AKV studio concierge 111 pts, anything avail?



The 1st 2 nights are not available, sorry


----------



## khardin2218

lOOKING AT ANIMAL KINGDOM STUDIO FOR JANUARY 30- FEB 2 3 NIGHTS. HOW MANY POINTS AND WHAT DOES AVAILABILITY LOOK LIKE? WHAT ABOUT CLUB LEVEL?


----------



## aj4894

Lookiing for 200+- points for a 2br Villa at AKV april or may, up to 250 depending on price. Also purchasing Basic Disney Dining for 7. Andy


----------



## Joey7295

aj4894 said:
			
		

> Lookiing for 200+- points for a 2br Villa at AKV april or may, up to 250 depending on price. Also purchasing Basic Disney Dining for 7. Andy



Sent PM


----------



## HeatherNJNC

Hi looking for points for a 2 night stay at AKV December 15th & 16th, 2012. Studio accommodations are fine. Thanks.


----------



## doodles1

Hi, I need 287 points for AK-Kidani for 6/19-6/26/13?  I am looking for a 2 bedroom villa value or standard.  I also am purchasing the basic meal plan for 3 adults and 2 children.  Would you be able to help me out?
Thanks


----------



## msansmith

Looking for 38 pt. transfer for a June/July stay at AK.  Can you help?


----------



## Mason&Me

Do you still have points available? We would need 200-250 depending on what room we choose.


----------



## Joey7295

Mason&Me said:
			
		

> Do you still have points available? We would need 200-250 depending on what room we choose.



Sent pm


----------



## ghardie

I am looking for 272 points for 1Bdrm at Jamba House. June 14 -24.  Ready to book now.


----------



## Joey7295

ghardie said:


> I am looking for 272 points for 1Bdrm at Jamba House. June 14 -24.  Ready to book now.



Sent PM


----------



## srup1

Hi! We are looking to rent points for a 1-bdrm at BLT for a trip from 11/5/13-11/9/13. Thx for your help! Sandra


----------



## Joey7295

srup1 said:
			
		

> Hi! We are looking to rent points for a 1-bdrm at BLT for a trip from 11/5/13-11/9/13. Thx for your help! Sandra



Im sorry but I do not currently have BLT points


----------



## RobynPrincess

Do you still have any points left? I'm looking for AKV in September


----------



## simba2002

Hello only need 16 points

1 night AK Kidani for January 26,2013
Savannah view

2 adults 1 child

Will you take $9 a point?

Thank you
3mlundquist@cfl.rr.com


----------



## Joey7295

RobynPrincess said:
			
		

> Do you still have any points left? I'm looking for AKV in September



Sent PM


----------



## Joey7295

simba2002 said:
			
		

> Hello only need 16 points
> 
> 1 night AK Kidani for January 26,2013
> Savannah view
> 
> 2 adults 1 child
> 
> Will you take $9 a point?
> 
> Thank you
> 3mlundquist@cfl.rr.com



Not enough points requested and not enough $ per point, sorry


----------



## hook2781

need 51 points for akv studio...looking to check in on wed dec 26 and check out the 29th..plase lemme know if is still available..i would take anything...except saratoga lol


----------



## lovin'fl

May need to rent 70 or 92 points to rent a studio (value or standard view) at AKV for 12/20/13-12/26/13...will need to book around 1/20/12.  Will you have that available and how much per point?  Thanks!


----------



## Joey7295

lovin'fl said:


> May need to rent 70 or 92 points to rent a studio (value or standard view) at AKV for 12/20/13-12/26/13...will need to book around 1/20/12.  Will you have that available and how much per point?  Thanks!



Please send me a PM and we can work out the details


----------



## rmcildw2m

Good morning.

My husband and I are interested in renting 95 points for a stay at the Animal Kingdon Lodge in a two bedroom villa. There would be 6 adults and 2 small children. Our check in dates would be April 7 - April 12, 2013. 

Do you still have points available to rent? Do you transfer to our membership account so we can make our own reservations?

Thank you in advance for your consideration.  My email address is ccoble101766@aol.com.  

Cindy and Roland Coble


----------



## chawk55

Do you still have any points available?  I am looking for 83 points to use at AKV March 23-March 28.  Thanks


----------



## keithandmary

Sending pm


----------



## Joey7295

chawk55 said:


> Do you still have any points available?  I am looking for 83 points to use at AKV March 23-March 28.  Thanks



Not available, sorry



keithandmary said:


> Sending pm



Sent PM

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas


----------



## tb767

Hi. I was looking for two studios value view for 2/14 to 2/16/13.  Thank you for your help in advance.  Tammy


----------

